# Jury service for self employed people



## endao (8 Nov 2007)

Hi - ive been called to do jury service. Am i entitled to any payments for the days off work that ill have to take.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2007)

No:


> There is *no payment* for jury service. *Travelling expenses* are *not allowed*. If you are actually serving as a juror, lunch will be provided on the day or days that the trial is at hearing.
> If you are self-employed and work alone and where your attendance at jury service may mean you cannot earn a living, you may qualify for excusal from jury service. Contact the jury office of the Court for more information.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (8 Nov 2007)

I was called to jury service a while ago, and selfemployed people who wouldn't get paid while on service were excused.  I don't know if you can write in with that reason, or if you have to turn up and state it, but it was accepted.


----------



## csirl (8 Nov 2007)

You should contact the Jury Office as soon as possible to get yourself excused - I understand self employed people are generally excused. Dont leave it to the day or no show otherwise you leave yourself at the mercy of the Judge regarding fine etc.


----------



## Moral Ethos (8 Nov 2007)

They won't always excuse self employed persons. It is totally at the judges whim. 

To avoid such trouble stay off the electoral register.


----------



## TreeTiger (8 Nov 2007)

My other half is self employed and wrote in explaining that there would be financial hardship to the family if he had to serve on a jury - he was working on a project at the time that he would have had to leave.  Excused, no problem.  He wrote in as soon as possible after getting the jury summons, didn't provide a letter from the people providing the contract but would have if required at a later date.


----------



## ClubMan (8 Nov 2007)

Moral Ethos said:


> To avoid such trouble stay off the electoral register.


Ridiculous advice in my opinion.


----------



## LDFerguson (8 Nov 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Ridiculous advice in my opinion.


 
Why?  I don't know either way but am assuming that Moral Ethos is inferring that the Electoral Register is the source of candidates for jury service.  Just curious.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2007)

Because if you're not on the electoral register you can't vote!?! Surely the ability to vote is more imporant than the relatively minor inconvenience and chance of being called for jury duty?


----------



## Happy Girl (9 Nov 2007)

Just renewed my house insurance this week with One Direcct and was very surprised to see that there is an amount payable for jury service of 40euro per day up to a max of 650euro. Perhaps it might be worth just checking out your own house ins policy and see if this is covered.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2007)

Good point. I forgot that this is something often covered by home insurance policies (oddly enough!).


----------



## LDFerguson (9 Nov 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Because if you're not on the electoral register you can't vote!?! Surely the ability to vote is more imporant than the relatively minor inconvenience and chance of being called for jury duty?


 
Ah yes.   
At the late hour last night, I interpreted Moral Ethos' suggestion as advice to stay off the amended Electoral Register.  Not sure if that's the correct title but I mean the version of the register that allows junk-mailers to use your name and address.  

But if it's the full register that populates the jury service candidate lists, of course everyone should be on that.


----------



## Megan (9 Nov 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Good point. I forgot that this is something often covered by home insurance policies (oddly enough!).



I think pets are covered on my House Insurance that is if my dog dies I get paid but if my O/H dies - nothing. Isn't that odd too?


----------



## ClubMan (9 Nov 2007)

Megan said:


> Isn't that odd too?


In a thread about jury service? Yes!


----------

